# Time to change trainers?



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Just tell her that you feel that she doesn't like teaching you and that you did not like the way she was telling stories about what happened in a lesson.

Stand up to her, she can't bite your head off.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like your trainer is attracted to drama, and probably makes a lot of it herself. Unfortunately for you, that's probably been in her personality her whole life and I bet she will make a stink about you switching trainers regardless of whether or not you try to keep drama out of it. Like you said, she regularly talks bad behind people's backs and guaranteed you are no exception.

Personally, I would just tell her the truth: "I don't like the drama". It will be pretty ironic considering she will probably then turn around and talk bad about you, won't it? Either that or it will make her think twice about gossiping about you...

But if you're not as bold and blunt as I am, go with what Foxhunter said. It's another way to get the point across that you don't like her attitude, just more subtle. Maybe she will smarten up if more of her students speak with their wallets, but I doubt it.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

Tell her that you are moving on. End of subject. It goes like this, "As of next week I will no longer be training with you". If she happens to ask why then tell her that you want to move on to something different. If people start talking or telling you what she's said just ignore it. Just say something like "Yeah, that doesn't surprise me". A lady I know always says this. "Your strength lies in your defenselessness". You don't have to defend yourself all of the time.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

If you are going to be taking lessons at the same barn and want to leave without drama, then do not tell your current trainer what she did wrong. Thank her for what she did for you and let her know you will be moving on. The horse world is small and it never good to burn bridges.


----------

